# DECALS 1/10 nascar ??????????



## theshoe3

Who sells nascar 1/10 decal sets ????????Any help anyone!!!!THANKS :wave:


----------



## Nil

You can try http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/


----------



## erock1331

Slixx used to make em but I heard they got out because of the licensing fees they had to pay to Nascar. I guess it got too expensive for them.
Check around at various local hobby shops. I am sure they have a backstock of them.


----------



## tfrahm

Also check with Autographics if they are still around... Some of the NASCAR sponsors and manufacturers have made it almost impossible for these companies to exist...

http://www.autographics-decals.com/

(edit)
Well.... I just tried the link -- GONE!?????


----------



## Rebel613

Slixx had to stop because NEXTEL rasied the licensing fees to they wouldn't be able to make them at a decent price


----------



## tfrahm

Hmmm -- Tower still carries the full Autographics decal line... Almost anything you could want... Maybe Autographics just dropped their web page since Tower provides almost the same thing (color pictures of all the decals, etc. are on Tower's web site)....????


----------



## Steve Downs

Or maybe Ross at AAA could help you with something. Not sure with the licensing and all. Give him a call. 423.323.1513


----------



## JasonAB25

go to www.slixx.com they are running a very nice special right now with what they have left. 15 sets for 30 bucks +shipping. I know i am fully stocked in decals for the next 15 years or so


----------



## [email protected]

Our RiverJunction location carrries a nice selection of these stickers as well. Give them a call. 724.728.5571


----------



## [email protected]

check out www.vinyltrix.com


----------



## markosis17

Hi, I'm new to this but you might want to try a member here for slixx decals................. bigmooseracer he has a few from #01, 5, 6, 7, 10, 17, 18, 19, 22, 26, 30, 31, 32, 66, 88, 97, 99....... Good luck!! Hope this helps! Mark


----------



## travymoto1

Steve Downs said:


> Or maybe Ross at AAA could help you with something. Not sure with the licensing and all. Give him a call. 423.323.1513


Ross does an awesome job on numbers!!!


----------

